# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل يمكن إعراب كلمة (كفوًا) حالاً في قول الله تعالى: (ولم يكن له كفوًا أحد)؟

## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

إخواني الكرام 
                                           السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فيقولون إن صفة النكرة إذا تقدمت عليها انقلبت حالا ويمثلون لذلك بقول الشاعر :
                     لمية موحشا طلل         يلوح كأنه خلل
فهل يمكن على هذا إعراب كلمة كفوا حالا فيي قوله تعالى ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ؟
أجيبوني أفادكم الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هكذا قال في شرح الشذور.
قال:
وجوزوا أن يكون حالا على أنَّه في الأصل صفة لأحد، ونعْت النكرة إذا تقدَّم عليها انتصب على الحال، كقوله .... وذكر البيت.
لكن قال مَن علق على هذا الموضع:
مجيء الحال من المبتدأ مذهب سيبويه، والنحاة لا يُجيزون ذلك لأن الابتداء عامل ضعيف؛ فلا يعمل في شيئين.
وفي حاشية الأمير: حال من طلل بناء على قول سيبويه ... وإلا فمن ضمير الخبر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
إعراب الأية الأخيرة من سورة الإخلاص 
و: حرف عطف 
لم : حرف نفي وجزم 
يكن : فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون 
له : جار ومجرور 
كفوا ً: خبر يكن مقدم منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة 
أحد : إسم يكن مؤخر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة

----------


## محمد راشد السندي

لا يمكن أن يكون هنا حالا البته لأن المعنى يختل كيف تفسر المعنى إذا جعلته حالا

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

نعم يجوز أن يكون حالاً ، قال العكبري في إملاء ما من به الرحمن ص 593 ما نصه (( قوله تعالى :" كفواً أحد " اسم كان. وفي خبرها وجهان : أحدهما كفواً ، فعلى هذا يجوز أن يكون له حالاً من كفوا لأن التقدير :ولم يكن أحد كفوا له ، وأن يتعلق بيكن ، والوجه الثاني أن يكون خبرا له ، وكفوا حال من أحد : أي ولم يكن له أحد كفوا ، فلما قدم النكرة نصبها على الحال)) أ ه .
والله أعلم

----------


## كمال أحمد

> نعم يجوز أن يكون حالاً ، قال العكبري في إملاء ما من به الرحمن ص 593 ما نصه (( قوله تعالى :" كفواً أحد " اسم كان. وفي خبرها وجهان : أحدهما كفواً ، فعلى هذا يجوز أن يكون له حالاً من كفوا لأن التقدير :ولم يكن أحد كفوا له ، وأن يتعلق بيكن ، والوجه الثاني أن يكون خبرا له ، وكفوا حال من أحد : أي ولم يكن له أحد كفوا ، فلما قدم النكرة نصبها على الحال)) أ ه .
> والله أعلم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
كلام العكبري هذا مليء بالإشكالات:
أولا: قوله: فعلى هذا يجوز أن يكون له حالاً من كفوا لأن التقدير :ولم يكن أحد كفوا له ، وأن يتعلق بيكن، ألم يكن من الأولى أن يقول إن (له) متعلق بـ (كفوا)، أو يكون تبيينا إن قلنا بضعف التعلق؟
ثانيا: قوله: والوجه الثاني أن يكون الخبر له، معنى هذا أن أصل الجملة: أحد له، وإذا اعتبرنا أن متعلق الظرف مطلق الكون أو الاستقرار، فإن هذه الجملة تكون غير مفيدة؛ إذ ما معنى أحدٌ كائنٌ له، أو حتى: أحد كفوٌ كائنٌ له، ولكن ربما قصده أن له متعلق بشيء آخر كـ (يقوم)، أو (يتصدى) مثلا، فيكون أصل الجملة: أحد يقوم له أو يتصدى له، وجاز الإخبار عن النكرة لدلالتها على العموم بتقدم النفي عليها، ولكني لم أجد من قال بمثل قولي هذا في تعلق هذا الظرف.
ثالثا: قوله:  أي ولم يكن له أحد كفوا، ينبغي أن يكون (كفوا) مرفوعا لا منصوبا؛ لأنه ها هنا صفة.
رابعا: بعد كل ما تقدم أرى أن تقدير (كفوا) حالا لا يستقيم إلا على وجه واحد وهو أن نعتبر (كان) هنا تامة، ولم أر أحدا ذهب إلى هذا الرأي أيضا.
أرجو من الإخوة التصويب إن رأوا كلامي مجانبا للصواب.

----------

